
A Linux Dev Environment on Windows with WSL 2, Docker Desktop and More - nickjj
https://nickjanetakis.com/blog/a-linux-dev-environment-on-windows-with-wsl-2-docker-desktop-and-more
======
tdom
Nice article! I'm currently trying to give windows 10 + WSL a shot too. I
wrote about my experience on
[https://tdom.dev/win10-review](https://tdom.dev/win10-review).

I might copy a thing or two from your setup, we'll see how it goes. So far I
had a mixed experience with windows.

